# Amazing Eyes on These Dogs



## Maggedy (Apr 15, 2010)

Amazing eyes on these dogs
From the local dog park. 7D and 135L.


----------



## smackitsakic (Apr 16, 2010)

Good shots, although i'd like to see more DOF personally.  These are very shallow, although I assume that's what you were going for?


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 17, 2010)

You seem to have zoomen in too much on the first two dogs and cut off parts that I feel ought to be inside the frame, although you focused on their eyes: tongue in one, ears in two. 
The light was to your favour, it really brought out the colours in their eyes, that much is true. You seem to thoroughly like the very shallow DOF of what now seems to me is your favourite lens!?!


----------



## belongus3 (Apr 19, 2010)

I like the zooming...the main ideea was shoting the eyes...very funny ones on the 2nd dog.


----------

